# Eigenes CMS



## geforceeee (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
mit welcher Sprache kann ich ein eigenes CMS programieren? Ist dafür PHP nötig? Könnt ihr mir irgendwelche Tipps geben? Ich interessiere mich nämlich sehr für Content Managment Systeme!

Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## DarkMo (20. Februar 2010)

php und templates würd ich jetz mal spontan behaupten. ich bau mir meinen kram selber, kA inwiefern das schon in sone richtung geht ^^ meist bau ichs recht variabel, un nix andres is nen cms ja irgendwo. freie design und inhaltswahl.


----------



## Puepue (21. Februar 2010)

Also ein CMS ist meistens in PHP "programmiert"
Fraglich ist jetzt, wieviel Ahnung du von PHP und SQL hast?


----------



## klyer (21. Februar 2010)

ich kann dir nur empfehlen, wie alle anderen cms "schreiber" erstmal ein paar module schreiben, auf denen du dann aufsetzt, erweiterst, verbesserst,...
->einfach mal so anfangen an einem cms zu schreiben, das wird sehr schwierig.

beachten solltest du dabei:
->sicherheit gewähren  (login-formular->da wird unbedingt sql bzw. mysql benötigt)
->ordentliches backen und fronted (barrierefreiheit)
->es ist dann sionnvoll, das html bzw. xhtml in php zu integrieren...
->hast du so viel zeit, um zusätzliche komponenten und module zu schreiben?  (wie bei joomla, typo3,...)

wenn dich diese punkte ansprechen, dann setz dich ran und programmiere, oder fang erstmal klein an und arbeite dich in php und mysql ein.


----------



## shengli (21. Februar 2010)

Hier sollte man schon mehr Hintergrundinformationen posten. In welchen Sachen ist man schon fit? und was man halt noch garnicht kann?

Aufgrund der Nachfrage, ob PHP nötig wäre, gehe ich mal davon aus, das man Anfänger sei?

Als Einsteiger würde ich mit html anfangen. Anschließend css und javascript. Dann PHP, MySQl evtl. etwas Ajax..

Jetzt kann man sich zb.noch Xampp runterladen und kann alles vorab testen.

Als absoluter Anfänger wäre das solo aber ein sehr sehr langes Projekt


----------



## Insidious (22. Februar 2010)

geforceeee schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mit welcher Sprache kann ich ein eigenes CMS programieren? Ist dafür PHP nötig? Könnt ihr mir irgendwelche Tipps geben? Ich interessiere mich nämlich sehr für Content Managment Systeme!
> 
> Vielen Dank
> lg, geforceeee


 
Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf (nachdem ich mit einem Freund der
Webprogrammierer ist, ein eigenes CMS auf die Beine gestellt habe),
*vergiß es!*

Es ist viel angenehmer ein bestehenden System wie z.B. Websitebaker
(sehr einfach, sehr gut dokumentiert und komplett in deutsch) an die
eigenen Wünsche anzupassen, als für jede Kleinigkeit ein eigenes Modul
zu erstellen.

An PHP und MySQL kommst du nicht vorbei, so oder so.

Mit einem bestehenden CMS wird der Einstieg aber um ein vielfaches
leichter.

HTML und CSS sollte man, für die Erstellung von Templates, schon
beherrschen.


----------



## nahkillo94 (22. Februar 2010)

Insidious schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf (nachdem ich mit einem Freund der
> Webprogrammierer ist, ein eigenes CMS auf die Beine gestellt habe),
> *vergiß es!*
> 
> ...



Ich würde nicht sagen dass du es vergessen kannst! Solltest dir allerdings bewusst sein, dass das nicht leicht ist! Überhaupt nicht leicht, und du auch nicht in 1 Woche was ansehnliches auf die Beine stellen wirst. Wenn du bereit bist dazu bist setz dich mit MySQL (phpmyadmin am besten) und PHP auseinander. Und guck dir mal die Website an:

Tutorial - Eigenes CMS erstellen

Da wirst du bestimmt weiter kommen.


----------



## Kadauz (22. Februar 2010)

Ich habe als ich Zeit hatte auch angefangen ein kleines CMS mit PHP und MySQL zu schreiben, es aber leider aus Zeitmangel aufgegeben. Mein CMS konnte zwar nicht mit den gängigen kostenlosen CMS nicht mithalten, aber es funktionerte recht ordentlich.

Man braucht aber einige Kenntnisse über Datenbankarchitektur wenn etwas gescheites und wartbares dabei rauskomme soll. Das war auch meine größte Herausforderung.

Für mich macht ein eigenes CMS nur Sinn, wenn man sich in das Thema sowieso einarbeiten möchte, sprich PHP oder SQL lernen möchte damit. Bei reiner Zielorientierung würde ich zu joomla etc. greifen.


----------



## DMA (26. Februar 2010)

Es geht natürlich auch ohne SQL, aber dadrunter wird irgendwann die Verwaltung und änderung hapern, weil ein reines Datein basiertes Speichersystem schwerer zu verwalten ist.
(Man bedenke, daß man viele Datein für die Übersicht braucht und diese mit der Zeit wachsen, ohne eine richtige "Suchfunktion" (fseek), dauert es dann auch irgendwann ewig, den gewünschten Inhalt aus der Datei zu lesen usw.)

Es ist definitiv kein großes Projekt, ein CMS baut/schreibt man, wenn man etwas ahnung hat in einigen Stunden.

Aber ohne fundierte Grundkenntnisse würde ich es sein laßen, denn dafür braucht man einfach die "Basics". ;>


----------



## Akkuschrauber (27. Februar 2010)

Also ich kann dazu nur sagen, ich habe vor kurzen auch damit angefangen, allerdings habe ich mir eher ein einfaches schnelles CMS, das nur das kann, was ich brauche, vorgenommen.

An anderen CMS wie Joomla, Drupal oder Typo darfst du dich nicht orientieren, da steckt ein enormer Entwicklungsaufwand dahinter.
Ein bestehendes zu nehmen kam auch für mich nicht in Frage, denn die meisten sind entweder total überladen und bieten viel zu viele Funktionen, oder sind einfach zu einfach gehalten...

Was ich dir raten kann ist zum einen Aptana, denn wer sich sowas vornimmt, der braucht auch gutes Werkzeug 
und zum anderen: Nimm ein bestehendes Framework (Symphony für PHP oder meine Wahl Rails für Ruby), denn wenn du ein ganzes CMS erstellen willst, rate ich dir nicht jede Zeile Code selbst zu schreiben.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. April 2010)

Um PHP und SQL und vorstl. CSS kommst du nicht drum herum...

Was dir aber das Erstellen von eigenen CMS erleichern könnte:

Visual Studio 2008 Express von Microsoft


----------

